# Senate Security Staffer James Wolfe Pleads Guilty 1Count of Lying To FBI. Absolute BS !



## nononono (Oct 15, 2018)

*This is totally unbelievable ...*
*This guy is so conflicted it's beyond ridiculous that he would be let off like this*
*without multiple counts against him that should have implicated the WHOLE*
*STAFF of the Senate Intelligence Committee .....*
*This is the Center of the whole Russian Collusion Hoax....and he is one of the *
*key players in the whole criminally corrupt operation to take down President *
*Donald J. Trump....*

https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2018/10/15/senate-security-staffer-and-media-leaker-james-wolfe-pleads-guilty-to-one-count-of-lying-to-fbi-investigators/


*The below video posted in the comment section is SOOOOOO appropriate it makes one sick to their stomach how bad the corruption is in *
*Washington DC.....Just Sickening !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2018)

What a timeline.  The suckers despise such detail.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 20, 2018)

Yes, Donald J Trump is the most corrupt individual in DC and his cabinet reflects the same.

Republican= corruption

trump-pruitt-shine


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, Donald J Trump is the most corrupt individual in DC and his cabinet reflects the same.
> 
> Republican= corruption
> 
> trump-pruitt-shine


Membership has its privileges.
You big dummy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, Donald J Trump is the most corrupt individual in DC and his cabinet reflects the same.
> 
> Republican= corruption
> 
> trump-pruitt-shine


Angry Sucker


----------

